# Inducing and breastfeeding



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emily

My baby's movements have been reduced for the last week so the hospital have been monitoring me and baby closely. Things seem OK at the moment - his trace is good (although it does show reduced movement) and the placental blood flow and those in his body are fine. He has grown in the last two weeks but the rate of growth has slowed and the level of amniotic fluid is below normal. I had low amniotic fluid in the 2nd trimester but this eventually corrected and was 'normal' for 7 weeks, until now. I am being monitored daily and will be rescanned next Thursday. By then I'll be almost 38 weeks pregnant and the Consultant has said that they will probably induce... My main questions are these:

 Should I resist induction beyond 38 weeks if there is no risk to the baby in him staying inside? 

   If he is induced will it effect our ability to breastfeed? He is my first baby so I have no experience and would really like to breastfeed if I can... Is there anything I can do / take now that will make me more ready to feed him?   

Any general thoughts about other things I need to be thinking / worrying about?!

Thank you both for all your time and expertise - I am an avid reader but don't remember this coming up before?

Jan


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

They would not advise induction without good reason and i do think it is reasonable in view of your brief summary.  They do have concerns or you would not be monitored daily otherwise.  38 weeks is classed as term so baby should be fine

Induction will not affect breast feeding as it is the labour/delivery that starts the breastfeeding hormones working, so dont worry about this at all

Hope that helps
Good luck

Jan


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks very much Jan - that's reassuring about the breastfeeding. I know that quite a few induction's 'fail' and result in caesarean. Is that a very high proportion - and if it does happen how big an impact will that have on breastfeeding? Sorry to keep having more questions.

Jan x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

If you do not labour before a section the milk will be delayed by about a day, so it wont come through til day 4 instead of day 3 for example.  If you labour and have section it will still come in around day3.

Hope that helps  

Jan


----------

